# Amalgam Fillings



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Does anyone in here have amalgam fillings in there teeth ? These are the metal fillings that they put when you have a cavity. Well they are reported to cause mercury leaks and mercury is linked to mental problems.. Im wondering if anyone else in here have em ?
Heres a picture..


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

There are a shitload of people with mental problems and some are more sensitive to mercury than others. I dont know but im looking for a reason 1 way or the other what does it matter as long as we try..


----------



## moonDust (May 18, 2005)

I do have Amalgam fillings, at least 3 actually, and i thought about it long before, i knew that mercury can cause brain disease like Parkinson and Alzehimer, that's why in a lot of countries they started to use white fillings only which is not contains mercury.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

moonDust said:


> I do have Amalgam fillings, at least 3 actually, and i thought about it long before, i knew that mercury can cause brain disease like Parkinson and Alzehimer, that's why in a lot of countries they started to use white fillings only which is not contains mercury.


me too i remember thinking how can this be safe?


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

i dont know what kind of fillings i have, its gray and dull. anyway i thought the samething if this stuff are safe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Nope, no fillings at all.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

yes i have those filling as well... no big deal if you ask me


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

I had all mine replaced with the white stuff. They do cause problems for some people. My dentists won't even use silver amalgam and have an exhaust and mask system to use when they remove them.
Have you people seriously never heard of the risks of mercury? 
"Mad as a hatter" came to be an expression because milliners of the 1800s were exposed to mercury while making hats and the poisoning symptoms included confused speech, twitches, vision distortions and irrational behaviour. The cause of the poisoning was well-known - mercury.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm with you beach girl. I actually went to a Dr. who is also a Naturopath yesterday and his nurse looked in my mouth and said that I had more mercury amalgams than anyone they have seen. I will be getting mine removed by an environmental dentist as soon as I have the money. Another depression type sited by the Pfeiffer Treatment center was tpxic overload. The doc yesterday said that he has seen many people with dp/dr symptoms simply because they are not treating their bodies right. He said that the whole system shuts down and that includes the brain and the emotions. I presented with neural dermatitis and hives and that was a clue as well he said. He compared the body as a wonderful new car that when we give it good gas and oil changes and tune ups works great but what if we were to start giving it diesel fuel. A good analogy.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Please don't fall for this nonsense over mercury in fillings. Every decade there's a new study by someone writing a book declaring that metal fillings cause a myriad of disorders. You need to study the facts! Yes, metal filings contain mercury but only as an amalgam, or a combination of metals. This changes the chemical properties of the fillings and mercury does not play a significant role. As a matter of fact, you will ingest more mercury from water and foods you eat over your lifetime than your fillings!!! Don't get spooked by these conspiracy fearmongers.

Think of the amalgam scenario this way: Your body is made up of a large portion of water, or H2O......hydrogen is an extremely volitile and explosive element and oxygen fuels fire like nothing else!!!! Why are we not all sponteneously blowing up when smoking cigarretes, weed, or standing in front of the gril cooking ribs??? Because the chemical composition is different--hydrogen and oxygen are a part of us as a chemical formula, just like the mercury is part of the amalgam formula. It changes everything. Educate yourself.....

People are confusing the use of mercury in the early years of medicine--in addition to arsenic and bismuth--to treat venereal diseases and a host of other ailments. Yes indeed, in those days the treatment was often worse than the disease, but they were using pure forms of these heavy metals.

RESPEK!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Dreamland said:


> Please don't fall for this nonsense over mercury in fillings. Every decade there's a new study by someone writing a book declaring that metal fillings cause a myriad of disorders. You need to study the facts! Yes, metal filings contain mercury but only as an amalgam, or a combination of metals. This changes the chemical properties of the fillings and mercury does not play a significant role. As a matter of fact, you will ingest more mercury from water and foods you eat over your lifetime than your fillings!!! Don't get spooked by these conspiracy fearmongers.
> 
> Think of the amalgam scenario this way: Your body is made up of a large portion of water, or H2O......hydrogen is an extremely volitile and explosive element and oxygen fuels fire like nothing else!!!! Why are we not all sponteneously blowing up when smoking cigarretes, weed, or standing in front of the gril cooking ribs??? Because the chemical composition is different--hydrogen and oxygen are a part of us as a chemical formula, just like the mercury is part of the amalgam formula. It changes everything. Educate yourself.....
> 
> ...


The concern about mercury is not new. But some people ARE more sensitive to any amount and probably should have their amalgams removed. I didn't notice any change in my health from having mine replaced, but that doesn't mean everyone is like me.
No one is saying they are always dangerous for everyone.

We're just saying they COULD be a concern for some people.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

There are docs out there which would beg to differ with you. I have spoken to both sides of the coin and I believe that just a little mercury can be very dangerous to some people. Not everyone is as sensitive to metals as others. There are other metals that we can be toxic with as well. Just think we all should get as much information as we possibly can before we can say one way or the other.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

freesong-- the mercury concern is nothing new; it's been around for ever! The doctors that are concerned with amalgam fillings are also the ones happy to remove (all of) them for a small fee.......?! Again....rely on the facts because statistics don't lie! YOU WILL INGEST MORE MERCURY FROM YOUR DAILY DIET IN YOUR LIFETIME than your amalgam fillings. Traces of mercury can be found in everything from water to salmon to some hair products. A lot of people still believe in old myths such as: going out in the cold without a jacket will cause you to catch a cold, swimming right after eating will cause cramps and you can drown, pit bull dogs have "locking jaws" (my favorite myth) ....there's so much bunkum out there, if you tell a lie often and loud enough, people will believe it. Stop obsessing people and enjoy life!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Dreamland said:


> freesong-- the mercury concern is nothing new; it's been around for ever! The doctors that are concerned with amalgam fillings are also the ones happy to remove (all of) them for a small fee.......?! Again....rely on the facts because statistics don't lie! YOU WILL INGEST MORE MERCURY FROM YOUR DAILY DIET IN YOUR LIFETIME than your amalgam fillings. Traces of mercury can be found in everything from water to salmon to some hair products. A lot of people still believe in old myths such as: going out in the cold without a jacket will cause you to catch a cold, swimming right after eating will cause cramps and you can drown, pit bull dogs have "locking jaws" (my favorite myth) ....there's so much bunkum out there, if you tell a lie often and loud enough, people will believe it. Stop obsessing people and enjoy life!


Why are you so determined to convince everyone of your opinion? Seems you have more invested in this than anyone else posting here. Relax and let people exchange information without being so emotional about it. You're the most excited one here.

And just because people ingest mercury in other ways is a poor argument for allowing them to ingest it in another way. Logic?


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't relax because I'm very excited and emotional about it and I have a lot invested in this. Speaking of excited, I would like to invite you over to watch some of my 1970's stag movie collection, or we can hang out in the hot tub drinking gin and tonics.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't think anyone here can convince anyone else of their point of view so much, after all this argument's been going on for 150 years. personally I've never had a cavity, and I don't eat fish (but like Dreamland said, even air polution is a big source of mercury now a days) and here I am, dp'ed and with mental issues :roll: But if I were concerned about toxic metals I'd go get my blood tested.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Dreamland said:


> I can't relax because I'm very excited and emotional about it and I have a lot invested in this. Speaking of excited, I would like to invite you over to watch some of my 1970's stag movie collection, or we can hang out in the hot tub drinking gin and tonics.


That sounds better.........be right there!


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Beachgirl.........If loving you is wrong then I don't want to be right.


----------



## anti-anti depressants (Jul 22, 2005)

I have just had my mercury fillings removed and am going through the detox process at the minute. I've reasearched this subject and fully beleive that mercury from amalgam fillings can effect the brain. I have been suffering with dp/dr for sometime and have noticed that it's getting worse at the moment through taking the chelating supplemets. Apparently mercury is the only chemical that can cross the blood brain barrier. The dentist told be to expect to get worse for the first six months as the chelating supplemets are drawing the mercury from the cells and even the brain. Heres some info I have found incase anyones interested:

There are many other common sources for mercury exposure. Here's a short list:

Dental amalgams (of which I had five)
Released into the air by coal burning plants
Fish and shellfish, especially tuna, salmon and swordfish
Some paints
Thermometers and blood pressure gauges (especially if mercury from broken instruments was spilled on carpet)
Fluorescent light bulbs (I worked in a shop plastered with flourescent lighting for 10 years)
Contact lens solution containing thimerosal.

If anyone would like to conact me regarding this then you can email/msn me @ [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Dreamland said:


> Beachgirl.........If loving you is wrong then I don't want to be right.


   (blush)


----------

